# Show me your wood stash



## Adam T Dickson

David Van Asperen said:


> Welcome to Wood Barter. I for one would like to see a picture or two of that wood room.



I think it would be fun to see other folks' wood collections/stashes/hoards. It seems we all here are afflicted with the same disease, we might as well show it off! I'll get the ball rolling.

Here are some quick and dirty pics of my 'lumber room'. The room is adjacent to my basement, and adjacent to my shop. Ok, the lumber room is really just part of the utility room where my furnace and water heater are, but that doesn't sound nearly as cool. It is a fairly good-sized room. My shop is directly underneath my garage (it is a spancrete garage), and is accessible from within and from outside the house. As you can see, I have a section for blocks, a section for irregularly-shaped pieces, a section for lumber, a section for red oak, and a section for white oak. The red and white oak boards were both milled from trees on my property. The white oak is from the trees removed when I built my house back in 2004, the red oak (the only red oak on my property) is from a tree that came down in a storm earlier this summer. There was a bit of rot about 20 feet up in the red oak, and, as I learned, a family of raccoons calling it home. All the white and red oak is quarter sawn. You can see in the top of the lumber picture there is a shelf where I keep several hundred square feet of my larger sheets of veneer. My long sheets of veneer are kept elsewhere.

Let's see what you've got lying around...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

Dude....thats like having a store selection.

*Babe...be right back, I need something at the woodstore.
+walks downstairs...
*Hmm. Let's see what I have....Desicions, desicions....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## T. Ben

That’s impressive.


----------



## Bigg081

@Adam T Dickson ....
I need your address and times you’re not home! I’ll only take half. You won’t even notice!! Great stash!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

That's way too organized! Nice stash!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson

Nice stash, looks like enough for 2 lifetimes, time to get busy

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

nice stash- I am ashamed- You are so organized me- I am a professional wood slob....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Nice stash and nicely organized!

No pics of my stash are possible right now - should be able to post some up though once I set shop up after we move.


----------



## T. Ben

Sprung said:


> Nice stash and nicely organized!
> 
> No pics of my stash are possible right now - should be able to post some up though once I set shop up after we move.


You mean there was more than the stack in the garage?


----------



## Sprung

T. Ben said:


> You mean there was more than the stack in the garage?



You didn't see the 20" x 20" x 6' crate on wheels I built to hold the smaller boards - it's mostly full of smaller stuff. That stack doesn't include all the turning stock that was in the basement either.


----------



## T. Ben

Nope,didn’t get to see any of that,guess I’ll sit and wait for the pics.


----------



## Sprung

T. Ben said:


> Nope,didn’t get to see any of that,guess I’ll sit and wait for the pics.



You might not want to sit in waiting that long!  It's a whole month before we move. And it'll take a while to get the new shop set up.


----------



## T. Ben

Sprung said:


> You might not want to sit in waiting that long!  It's a whole month before we move. And it'll take a while to get the new shop set up.


I’ve got nothing else going on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

T. Ben said:


> I’ve got nothing else going on.



Rumor has it you've got a shop to reorganize and try to figure out what you're going to do with a truck load of wood.  That should keep you busy for a while!


----------



## T. Ben

There is that I suppose, I do have some work to do on the sleds,you know I guess I do have stuff to do. I will no longer be waiting for your pics!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

So here's my stash....








Anybody wanna donate to it?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## jasonb

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> So here's my stash....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody wanna donate to it?
> 
> View attachment 174788



Here ya go. Now it's doubled!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## phinds

No, NOW it's doubled:




You were going for the 0 x 0 = 0, I'm doing the 0 + 0 = 0

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 7


----------



## phinds

@Adam T Dickson that's a fantastic stash. Are you independently wealthy?


----------



## Adam T Dickson

phinds said:


> @Adam T Dickson that's a fantastic stash. Are you independently wealthy?


No way. I spend way too much on wood....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Adam T Dickson 

How can one person be so dang organized? You OCD? You have give the rest of us a bad name now

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TXMoon

Had to wait until I got home. Just picked up some Red Oak (the big stuff at the end of the rack, and next to the bandsaw. I gotta get them ends sealed up now.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Adam T Dickson

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Adam T Dickson
> 
> How can one person be so dang organized? You OCD? You have give the rest of us a bad name now


...maybe a little anal retentive. Wish my shop was that organized. But I have a fair amount of wood and not an excessive amount of space to put it in (for now), so I have to be organized just to fit it in there. You know what's worse? I have a spreadsheet I've maintained since about 1997 that lists all the woods, where I got them, their scientific name, country of origin, how much I paid, etc. I guess it is the nerdy scientist in me. I have to be anal retentive in my day job or bad things can happen. Of course I've used a ton of the wood on there over the years. But if I ever want to be depressed I can look back and see that I paid $14 for a 2 x 2 x 18 of Gabon ebony, or $70 for a 5/4 x 14 x 60 inch slab of bois de rose. You can see how crucially important that is....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Adam T Dickson

@TXMoon 
What are you plans for the oak? Turn them while they’re green?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## TXMoon

Adam T Dickson said:


> @TXMoon
> What are you plans for the oak? Turn them while they’re green?


Most likely cut some blanks, seal them, and let them dry. I have an idea for trying another natural edge bowl which I'll turn wet.


----------



## Tony

TXMoon said:


> Most likely cut some blanks, seal them, and let them dry. I have an idea for trying another natural edge bowl which I'll turn wet.



You might think about roughing out as much as you can Kevin. Red Oak cracks like crazy!

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TXMoon

Oh good to know! Change of plan now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

TXMoon said:


> Oh good to know! Change of plan now.



Just rough them out leaving them thick enough so you have some surface to turn down once they dry some.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

I am anal also but only about collecting more wood and trying to keep paths open to get to it. Tip of large iceberg. Maybe a third... and truck is full, trailer half full.  most of what is outside is burl.




Emptying crude but effective kiln



6 pallets of walnut burl

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Adam T Dickson

That's awesome, Mike. How often do you list pieces for sale here? Or do you take special requests?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> You might think about roughing out as much as you can Kevin. Red Oak cracks like crazy!





TXMoon said:


> Oh good to know! Change of plan now.





Tony said:


> Just rough them out leaving them thick enough so you have some surface to turn down once they dry some.


Save the turning shavings. Put the blanks in a paper bag. Then fill with the shavings. Close the bag, (piece of tape to keep it closed) and set it away for about 6 months
It'll dry slow and not crack, the shavings suck up the moisture.
I've been doing that for a few years now, and it works great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Adam T Dickson said:


> That's awesome, Mike. How often do you list pieces for sale here? Or do you take special requests?



Thanks, I do Both.


----------



## Sprung

What a mess, Mike! I'll stop by with the Uhaul on our way to WI to help you clean some of that up!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## David Van Asperen

@Adam T Dickson , thanks for a picture tour of your wood room quite impressive I'll try to get a couple picture of mine soon
@Mike1950 thanks for your tour of the " wonders of your wood world" and thanks for the picture of your kiln . I will be building a similar one in the very near future. Finally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

David Van Asperen said:


> @Adam T Dickson , thanks for a picture tour of your wood room quite impressive I'll try to get a couple picture of mine soon
> @Mike1950 thanks for your tour of the " wonders of your wood world" and thanks for the picture of your kiln . I will be building a similar one in the very near future. Finally


just ask anytime. It is empty today and will be filling . My temporary kiln has been moved and lasted 8 yrs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Sprung said:


> What a mess, Mike! I'll stop by with the Uhaul on our way to WI to help you clean some of that



One of my wood stashes! For three years I have sawed white pine and hemlock ( all from downed or dead trees) into 3 x 8 beams to be used for rafters in my would have been carport and in the construction of a tiny house on a cliff outcropping. I had about 80 of them, along with many wide boards. Stack was 12 ft wide, 6 ft tall and 26 ft long. 

Fire got into it and burned all of it!

Reactions: Sincere 9


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Oh that really sucks!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## T. Ben

What a bummer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

Ralph Muhs said:


> One of my wood stashes! For three years I have sawed white pine and hemlock ( all from downed or dead trees) into 3 x 8 beams to be used for rafters in my would have been carport and in the construction of a tiny house on a cliff outcropping. I had about 80 of them, along with many wide boards. Stack was 12 ft wide, 6 ft tall and 26 ft long.
> 
> Fire got into it and burned all of it!
> 
> View attachment 174894


How the heck did the fire start? That's just awful! Chuck


----------



## Girk

Adam T Dickson said:


> I think it would be fun to see other folks' wood collections/stashes/hoards. It seems we all here are afflicted with the same disease, we might as well show it off! I'll get the ball rolling.
> 
> Here are some quick and dirty pics of my 'lumber room'. The room is adjacent to my basement, and adjacent to my shop. Ok, the lumber room is really just part of the utility room where my furnace and water heater are, but that doesn't sound nearly as cool. It is a fairly good-sized room. My shop is directly underneath my garage (it is a spancrete garage), and is accessible from within and from outside the house. As you can see, I have a section for blocks, a section for irregularly-shaped pieces, a section for lumber, a section for red oak, and a section for white oak. The red and white oak boards were both milled from trees on my property. The white oak is from the trees removed when I built my house back in 2004, the red oak (the only red oak on my property) is from a tree that came down in a storm earlier this summer. There was a bit of rot about 20 feet up in the red oak, and, as I learned, a family of raccoons calling it home. All the white and red oak is quarter sawn. You can see in the top of the lumber picture there is a shelf where I keep several hundred square feet of my larger sheets of veneer. My long sheets of veneer are kept elsewhere.
> 
> Let's see what you've got lying around...
> 
> View attachment 174782
> 
> View attachment 174783
> 
> View attachment 174784
> 
> View attachment 174785
> 
> View attachment 174786


----------



## Girk

Still trying to move into a new shop, so it isn't organized well -- and I still don't have enough room for the wood. And I've got several more logs I'm trying to spalt before they're milled.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

Girk said:


> View attachment 175069 View attachment 175070 Still trying to move into a new shop, so it isn't organized well -- and I still don't have enough room for the wood. And I've got several more logs I'm trying to spalt before they're milled.



Nice stash!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## David Hill

I’m game— show the collection—
Started from inside the shop to outside. Most of the time I just process it when I need blanks for whatever.
It’s all stacks outside.
Mostly I have Mesquite, but also have Pecan, Holly (a small stack), Sycamore ,Cedar Elm, Osage, Anaqua, Sour Gum, Live Oak, and some Black Walnut.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## David Hill

Here’more pics...
I know the stacks aren’t all neat— but hey it’s just me, and they’re accessible.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Adam T Dickson

Wow, that's a pretty awesome stash, David. And that's a pretty cool custom-made steady rest, too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

A pictures of the stash and mess

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Scott Carter

I'm glad that I'm not the only one with too much wood and not enough time. My piles are just a big mixed bag so it's always like Christmas when I get around to processing a bit. So far, I've identified (or at least think I've identified) Jatoba, Santos Mahogany, Mahogany, Teak, Cedro, Bulletwood, Macacauba, Cumaru, Goncalo Alves, Argentine Orange Osage, Bloodwood, and at least 10 other distinct ones that I haven't identified yet. Sometimes, I give up trying to name it and just use it if I can find enough similar wood for a project.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## David Van Asperen

@Scott Carter 
Looks like you at least have a chance to get to the wood. I bet it is fun to look around .
Awesome stash of stuff I never see

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65

Here's my stash of Apple minus the few logs that will hopefully get processed this winter.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Leroy Blue

Mike1950 said:


> nice stash- I am ashamed- You are so organized me- I am a professional wood slob....



I had my lawyer wright up and hand deliver a notarized request full of monetary incentives to my wife lawyer requesting for a verbal up grade of my current and forevermore mentioned wood status to slob.
It’s been a few days now I let y’all know what happens.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950

Scott Carter said:


> I'm glad that I'm not the only one with too much wood and not enough time. My piles are just a big mixed bag so it's always like Christmas when I get around to processing a bit. So far, I've identified (or at least think I've identified) Jatoba, Santos Mahogany, Mahogany, Teak, Cedro, Bulletwood, Macacauba, Cumaru, Goncalo Alves, Argentine Orange Osage, Bloodwood, and at least 10 other distinct ones that I haven't identified yet. Sometimes, I give up trying to name it and just use it if I can find enough similar wood for a project.
> 
> View attachment 175357
> 
> View attachment 175358
> 
> View attachment 175359
> 
> View attachment 175360
> 
> View attachment 175361
> 
> View attachment 175362



Nice saw


----------



## Leroy Blue

Mike1950 said:


> I am anal also but only about collecting more wood and trying to keep paths open to get to it. Tip of large iceberg. Maybe a third... and truck is full, trailer half full.  most of what is outside is burl.
> 
> View attachment 174830
> Emptying crude but effective kiln
> View attachment 174831
> 6 pallets of walnut burl
> View attachment 174832
> 
> View attachment 174833
> 
> View attachment 174834


----------



## woodtickgreg

@Leroy Blue you have no reply posted, only the quote.


----------



## Leroy Blue

WOW!
It’s just the way I had envisioned it!
Mike’s Heaven on Earth!


----------

